

Decoding radio-controlled bus stop displays - mjn
http://www.windytan.com/2013/11/decoding-radio-controlled-bus-stop.html

======
csmuk
Wonderful. This is the sort of stuff I love to read about.

Tfl in the UK use a similar system AFAIK so it's almost worth considering
doing the same here.

------
gpvos
Nice touch that a tilde appears when the timetable time is shown instead of
live data. They should introduce that here.

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
They used to show a "clock symbol", which is still present in the LCD screen.
But I suggested them using tilde sign, when those were in beta. I never was
quite sure if the clock did mean accurate real time information or time table
based information. I assume it did mean time table based info.

